# Multiple purchases in Northern Cyprus



## Sean (Jun 1, 2008)

I am seeking further information regarding the buying or building of 4 or more villas in TRNC. As an Uk/Australaian citizern I intend to relocate to TRNC and wish to either buy an existing plot of 4 villas (living in 1) or purchusing land and and starting from scratch. Any info on current regulations would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Sean said:


> I am seeking further information regarding the buying or building of 4 or more villas in TRNC. As an Uk/Australaian citizern I intend to relocate to TRNC and wish to either buy an existing plot of 4 villas (living in 1) or purchusing land and and starting from scratch. Any info on current regulations would be great.
> 
> Thanks


Well all I can say, from hearing various problems over the years, is take great care. I think there was a discussion on here about it, so have a serach


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

You might be interested in doing a search for Mr & Mrs Oram on the internet. I don't remember the details but in short they bought a house in Northern Cyprus from a Turk. It turned out that he (the Turk) didn't have title to the land and had no right to sell it as it had been taken from a Greek Cypriot in the 1970s invasion. The Greek Cypriot has been trying to reclaim his land (and effectively the Oram's house) through the courts for years. As far as I know the Orams still don't know if they are going to lose the house and if the Greek Cypriot is going to get his land back. 

I recommend that you do your research very carefully.


----------



## Kitty Kat Jac (Jan 16, 2009)

Sean said:


> I am seeking further information regarding the buying or building of 4 or more villas in TRNC. As an Uk/Australaian citizern I intend to relocate to TRNC and wish to either buy an existing plot of 4 villas (living in 1) or purchusing land and and starting from scratch. Any info on current regulations would be great.
> 
> Thanks


Hi i am also thinking of moving to Northern Cyprus, my friend works in an Estate Agents over there. Did you manage to purchase anything?? As i understand it there are two sides to every story and property is about three times cheaper on the North.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Kitty Kat Jac said:


> Hi i am also thinking of moving to Northern Cyprus, my friend works in an Estate Agents over there. Did you manage to purchase anything?? As i understand it there are two sides to every story and property is about three times cheaper on the North.




Ask yourself why property is so much cheaper in the North.
If I were to take you to my neighbours house while he is away and say I can sell it to you for a third of what is worth would you buy it?
No of course you wouldn’t because it dosn’t belong to me to sell it.
Well that is exactly what is happening in the North. Of course they can sell property more cheaply because the land does not belong to them.
However once there is a resolution to the problems between North and South someone will have to compensate the rightful owners. Do you really want to be told you have to pay compensation to the rightful owner of the land or get off it and have your house demolished?

Take a look at this article


Occupied Area - Properties - Home Page


then look at this more recent article.

Cyprus Weekly

This means that the European courts have upheld the decision in favour of the Greek Cypriot owner of the land the Orams’ house was built on.
This will have a knock on effect for all foreigners who are foolish enough to buy in the North because it is cheaper there.


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

There is property the world over to purchase, some good some bad. The Orams have Lost the land case up North, the ECHR found against them on appeal and are preparing the written document, so other buyers will now face the same fate.

Buy with real caution, an Estate Agent will sell you most things (yes I know), irrespective of who owns it and walk away untouched. 

The situation in the south (although hazey on some deeds) is at least a great step forward from the North, theres now great land and property deals to be had in the south.


----------



## gloucester_geezer (May 5, 2008)

It always comes out the same whenever this subject is raised; so one-sided! If you take the advice to do plenty of research, which I agree with totally, then you will find the Oram's case but you will also find cases whereby property has been sold, in south Cyprus, that in reality still belongs to the Turkish Cypriots that fled to the North of the island. As mentioned on here.... 2 sides to a story. The land/deeds issue is just too large to be undone on an individual basis now, to undo all that has happened since 1974 would be very difficult. Hotels, villas, apartments and runways in the south all built on 'Turkish Cypriot' land.... and the same on the North. I am afraid that plenty of people in the south will find themselves as part of any 'balancing' act regarding property because as soon as a number of Greek Cypriots start trying to claim land or housing in the North then you can be sure that the Turkish Cypriots will do the same. I have a friend that lives in London, Turkish Cypriot by birth, grew up in a village not far from Larnaca. The family had to flee and ended up near the airport in the north, Ercan, and their family home is still standing in the village in the south. So are they entitled to come back and claim it? There must be so many in the same boat on both sides of the island. The problems, if you want to call them that, are NOT restricted to one side of Cyprus.


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

Absolutely the problems are not restrictedto one side, however many more people in the south are now aware of them now and the regulation on sale and use of Turkish Cypriot land have been tightened up. Many developers and purchasers will undoubtably become snared in this, and sadly the onus is on a combination of developer, agent, solicitor AND client. Hopefully sense will prevail, however potential customers in any part of the Island should be made aware. Many agents operating selling Northern property, as well as some located in the south selling Northern property still act in a very very unscrupulous way as you are well aware due to the clouding of the issue, and with the relative cheapness of the Northern land it seems a great bargain to outsiders.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

What many people dont seem to grasp is that the problem in the North is made much more difficult because it is not displaced Turkish Cypriots who have stolen Greek owned land. It is theTurks who were illegally shipped over to the North by Turkey to swell their numbers on the island. 
Turkish Cypriots who have left property in the South will either be able to reclaim it or be compensated when (or if) there is a resolution to the problems.
The LEGAL Cypriot govenment will compensate those whose lands have been used to build airports, roads etc on. Who is going to compensate the Greek Cypriots whose lands have been stolen?
None of this is down to to the Turkish Cypriots who are just as much the victims in all this as the displaced Greek Cypriots. Turkish Cypriots say they no longer feel that Cyprus is home because they are heavily outnumbered by Turks.
They are the ones I feel most sorry for as they are were just caught up in Turkeys desire to grab Cyprus for themselves.


----------

